# what is the blowing air sound my horse makes??



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Most of my horses have done it over the years. Typically after goofing off. Seems to me it's a "look at me" as head is as high as it can go, nostrils flared, ears perked as perk can be and back arched with tail flung over their hindquarters.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I call that their 'dragon snort'.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha I thought it kind of sounded like a dragon at one point too lol! Yeah at first I was playing with him and he was runnin around bucking and kicking and throwing his head around then he ran off and stopped like he was lookin at something and was doing that, and then he'd run some more and stop and do it some more lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My Arabs do that all the time. Run around with their head and tail up, run sideways, stop and snort, and then spin off and do it all again. 
I love watching that!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Yah lol he does that sometimes too but this noise literally sounds like a whales blow hole haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL Yup! Almost blows your eardrum when they do it right beside you, too!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

I would imagine lol it was sooo loud across the field lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

